
Britain hit by earthquake as people report ‘violent shaking’ in homes - bryanrasmussen
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/massive-earthquake-hits-britain-tremors-12042097
======
montrose
I felt this but ignored it because I couldn't imagine an earthquake happening
here.

------
sofaofthedamned
I was in the cinema watching Black Panther, had to have a word with the kids
behind for banging their feet which they claimed they didn't do. Turns out
they were probably right!

